# wood carving



## HBC4570 (Dec 3, 2010)

anybody on here do any wood carving? flat relief and
walking staff work and such.i'm interested in doing some.
i've never done it before but would like to give it a try.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 4, 2010)

HBC, funny you posted this because I was about to post the same topic a few days ago but got distracted.

I carved quite a bit from the age of 16-25.  I'm 31 now and kinda lost track with it but I do enjoy it.

I started out with a standard pocket knife to combat boredom while hunting.  I'd find a good stick in the woods and start carving on it.  I eventually moved to using curved exacto knifes and actual handled-carving knifes.  Spilled quite a bit of blood on my carvings with those exacto knife blades lol

Anyways, I don't have pictures but some of my favorite carvings were a carved from tree branches.   I made a bird sitting on a limb, a Santa Claus, a snake wrapped around a knife.....and my favorite was more of a personal challenge.  Out of a solid piece of wood I carved a cage with a free-floating ball trapped inside of it.  That was a tricky carve but really cool to see it come together.  Reminded me of one of those brain teasers.  Had a lot of people ask me how I got that ball inside.


----------



## CAL (Dec 4, 2010)

Post pictures you carvers of some of your projects.We all enjoy seeing them.


----------



## HBC4570 (Dec 4, 2010)

i appreciate your answer to my post.sounds like you really put
alot of thought and some blood and sweat into your projects.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 4, 2010)

Are there any specific knives you use for working with wood?


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 4, 2010)

Not so much sweat, but yes blood lol.

Sometimes you'd feel it....sometimes you'd notice blood on your carving and realize you cut yourself 

I wish I had some pics - we just moved down from Va not too long ago and everything is still packed up while we lived in a rental house looking for a house we liked to purchase.  All my carvings are packed away in boxes somewhere.  

I am also a big WW2 history buff - I'd started carving a German Stuka plane out of a block of wood.....I got about 1/4 way done with it and just didn't like the direction it was taking so I stopped.  That's the last carving I've worked on.  

I wouldn't mind getting back into it but I just haven't found the time.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 4, 2010)

Sterling said:


> Are there any specific knives you use for working with wood?



As I said, I started with just a standard pocket knife.  
Crazily enough, my next attempt was using these.  Not exactly made for wood carving but they WERE good at small details.  But they broke easily and these were responsible for the most cuts.  Very easy to slip up and get a deep cut from them.  They're definitely not made for wood carving but hey, I was young & dumb and they worked








I bought some of these but really didn't like them....too slow for my taste.  






Outside of a standard pocket knife, this has been my "go-to" knife for wood carving.  I have one of these with a wood handle.








As mentioned, gotta use extreme caution with these things, you WILL slice your fingers up or worse if you let your guard down.  Definitely don't recommend these for a kid.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 4, 2010)

*Wood carving*

I have wood cravers pocket knife i use to whittle while ime deer hunting .Ill see if i cant get up a couple of pictures


----------



## CAL (Dec 5, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> I have wood cravers pocket knife i use to whittle while ime deer hunting .Ill see if i cant get up a couple of pictures



Waiting on the pictures,hurry.


----------



## crokseti (Dec 8, 2010)

I started carving last year to make Christmas gifts for family.
My wife does some too.
 Mostly spoons and such.
 I made a pipe out of sasafrass for a friend who does sweats
 and sold it for 45.00 so decided to make more.
I've made and sold about 50 so far.
I just got a rotary carving motor as an early gift to make some ladles and bowls people want.
I burned up a dremel trying to make a cup.
 I needed something with more torque cause I'm rough on equipment.
 Heres some pics.
P.M. if anyone is interested in a utensil set  or ladle or pipe.


----------



## crokseti (Dec 8, 2010)

Some more.


----------



## crokseti (Dec 8, 2010)

Spatulas


----------



## GAcarver (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't have any pictures right now but I do spirit faces, hiking sticks some releif carving a few animals and other things. Have not been very busy as of now but need to get back to it. Look on ebay for some good knifes to start out. Also check out Smokey Mountain wood carvers. A good starter knife is one called a Murphy knife.
You can buy starter kits that come with small projects for beginers.

Randy.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Dec 10, 2010)

i bought a router a few weeks ago. i have several cedar boards some are rough the others have been planed. i glued some pieces together, 2x2x6 and made several turkey calls. first time i used one while turkey hunting, a coyote came running to me. i killed him at about 10'. i have done some names on 4x10" i carved out a dove for my wife. i am starting an eagel next, i have a stencil its about 12" side and 8" high. im also making some cutting boards, and just finished a chest 18x25" 17" high. we use it instead of a coffee table. ill take some pic of my stuff and see if i can put it on.


----------



## carver (Dec 11, 2010)

*Pine knot carvings I've done*


----------



## CAL (Dec 11, 2010)

Good looking stuff carvers,keep it coming.Everyone enjoys your work.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Dec 16, 2010)

crokseti said:


> I started carving last year to make Christmas gifts for family.
> My wife does some too.
> Mostly spoons and such.
> I made a pipe out of sasafrass for a friend who does sweats
> ...



where could I find sasafrass?


----------



## Al33 (Dec 17, 2010)

Here are some of my carving tools. Note that a good carving knife will have a large handle and a small blade. Gouges of all sizes are available and the Flexcut brand is about the best you can get. Not picurred but a must is a carving glove, especially if you are going to use the gouges. I also use a high speed rotary tool sometimes and the drawer is full of carbide bits and stones for use with it. I do a lot of my work indoors so a good dust collection system is needed also. I also have woodburning tools to create certain details I might need in a given carving.


----------



## CAL (Dec 17, 2010)

cotton top said:


> Cal, I have not ever figure out how to post pic. on here. I have never had anybody to show me. I am not gifted much with this comp. tec. I guess I can just look at your pic. on here and enjoy. I do a lot of carving, being as I am retired. I never have been trained on this part of computing. I graduated in 1956, don't need to say more eh? thanks for reading, Cotton Top



Mr.Cotton Top,I am going to send you a PM.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 26, 2010)

bowtechrulez said:


> where could I find sasafrass?



I may have a little, but it is green if you are interested.


----------

